# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  NECRONOMICON +3000AD+STRIDENT (2 сентября 2020)

## MSF

*2 сентября 2020
Черноморск
Metropolis Arena (Летняя площадка)
Начало  19:00*
БИЛЕТЫ СКОРО ПОСТУПЯТ В ПРОДАЖУ.


Культовая немецкая трэш-метал команда возвращается в Украину, в рамках The Final Chapter Tour.

*NECRONOMICON* - немецкая трэш-метал группа, приобретя большую популярность в 80-х годах прошлого века. Имея девять студийных альбомов за плечами, выступления во всем мире за последние три десятилетия, пополнив состав новыми воинами из Канады (экс-барабанщик Exciter) и США, группа доказывает, что все еще имеет металлический порох в пороховницах!

В Черноморске группа представит треки со своего будущего 10-го альбома, который увидит свет в этом году, а также играет проверенные временем боевики. И пусть никто не сомневается - NECRONOMICON никогда не был лучше, чем сейчас !!

Концерт состоится при поддержке трэш-металлистов *3000AD* из Новой Зеландии, и *STRIDENT* Израиля.

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

*1988 - Escalation*
01. Death Toll (6:09)
02. Black Frost (2:21)
03. Dirty Minds (3:38)
04. Skeletal Remains (3:27)
05. Murder Of Profit (3:55)
06. ...And The Night Will Be Silent (4:29)
07. Mosh Rhe A B C (2:17)
08. Cold Ages (Darkland III) (6:40)

----------


## MSF

Культовые немецкие Thrash металлисты NECRONOMICON выпускают 29 мая 2020 г. переиздание седьмого полнометражного альбома "Invictus" выпущенного в 2012 году. Альбом выйдет в новом оформление на CD и компакт кассете.
Tracklist:
1. Invictus 06:46
2. Unleashed 04:06
3. Bloody Bastards 04:05
4. Thoughts Running Free 05:51
5. Unconquered 05:58
6. Upon Black Wings 04:42
7. Face to the Wall 05:18
8. Pandora’s Box 04:05
9. Before the Curtain Falls 04:44
10. Possessed by Evil 2011 05:02
Bonus track:
11. Possessed Again (Unplugged) 04:10
Total playing time: 54:50 min.

----------


## MSF

*Strident* - трэш-метал группа, образованная в 2004 году в древнем городе Беэр-Шева (Израиль). Начав с кавер-версий таких известных групп, как Iron Maiden, AC / DC и т. д. И пройдя долгий путь, они нашли свой стиль на израильской металлической сцене.

----------


## MSF

Свежайшие лирик видео "Who's Watching? " от новозеландских трешаров 3000AD. Напоминаем, что группа выступит 2 сентября в Черноморске, совместно с немцами NECRONOMICON и STRIDENT с Израиля.

----------


## MSF

Перенос концерта на 27 апреля 2021. Приобретенные билеты на 2 сентября, будут действительны в день концерта.

----------


## MSF

Хорошая новость! В обойму концерта который состоится 27 апреля, добавлена ещё одна группа ZOMBIE ATTACK.

----------

